# Rubydoo after her day at the salon!



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Hello all,

Ruby went for a trim on Friday, she can now see after having the hair cut out of her eyes! I have decided I will have here clipped every other visit and a trim in between. Everyone in my house has decided they like her longer!










J


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks a beauty, although I dont think she looks that short ... I scrolled down expecting another shot... would liked to have seen the before


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Ditto Karen - Izzy always comes back with 1 inch fluff!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to say Ruby is really pretty, I love her colour xx


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine look like that before they go....
I like them longer tho !


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aahh she is gorgeous and very similar in colour to our Beau - we want to try and keep Beau longer and thankfully have a groomer who listens


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Ruby looks lovely ... that is still quite long ... most groomers clip it off at 1 inch....

I like her length.... a good choice.

My Oakley was 3 inches long, it was very hard to keep clean and tidy, so now 1.5 inch all over (a la home cut), he looks like a puppy again, and it is so much more practical for running in the woods and rolling in deer poo!!!! Thats my boy


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

She is just at the length I like, she has been shorter in the past but I didn't think it suited her personality! Having her trimmed this way means she visits the groomer every six weeks but she really enjoys it and its worth the money. Any longer than that and its a nightmare with things getting stuck in her fur and ultimately ending up all over the floors!

Here are a few before shots:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ahh yes ... the cut was needed .. love her she can't see with long hair .. so sweet though   made me smile 

I love her trim ....its not long, its not short .. perfect xxx


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Thank you... I am lucky enough to have a groomer who listens and seems to know exactly what I mean. I think thats half the battle... Or just me being picky!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

You can now see those beautiful big brown eyes


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

u can never too picky when it comes to your cockapoo... we are all the same on here.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Thats what I love about this sight - everyone's love for their cockapoos. I have turned into a cockapoo stalker in the park! If I see one I make a beeline for it! 

It's all very addictive though, I am already thinking about another one!


----------

